# Whiteside sale



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

You may already be aware of this but if not, Whiteside has a sale going on their router bits. Whiteside Straight Router Bits


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill. that would be: Woodpeckers has a sale on Whiteside bits. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

You are right Mike. I was trying to focus on the bits rather than the Woodpecker sale.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I didn't get any bits, but I did grab a 28" x 32" router table top for $39.99 from them. They must have only had a few, and I think I bought the last one. Now I just need to go another week of having my foot elevated and I can head out to the shop to do something with it!!

earl


----------

